# Men, are you more attracted to ESFP or ENFP women?



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Wolf said:


> MBTI Stereotypes are pretty meaningless to me when it comes to attraction. To push this point, according to the forum and several MBTI resources, my "type" is supposed to be the perfect match for an ENFP. However, in my experience, I've found the majority of ENFPs I've met to be at least slightly annoying, regardless of my physical attraction to them.
> 
> Sure, I thought their personalities were fun or enjoyable in a way, but definitely not attractive. While I'm confident there are ones that are better suited for me out there, this just goes to show that type is not a key determinant in my attraction to an individual. I think I could see myself with someone of any type.


Oh yeah, the feelings are reciprocated.

I never understood the stereotype and the attraction of ENFPs towards INTJs honestly.

In real life, I prefer INFJs and ISTJs.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> Awww, we don't get any cookie points from you?
> That's too bad. I like cookies for dessert~ :crying:


Not really, I have always a cookie for you guys, a friendly cookie that it is


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

DarkSideOfLight said:


> Not really, I have always a cookie for you guys, a friendly cookie that it is


Perhaps this ENFP can change your mind in turning the 'friendly' cookie into a 'something more' cookie~


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> Perhaps this ENFP can change your mind in turning the 'friendly' cookie into a 'something more' cookie~


Not a fucking chance. I've met many ENFPs and can't imagine what a vicious shit storm this would create long-term. Short fling sure, but I don't really play that way any more.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

DarkSideOfLight said:


> Not a fucking chance. I've met many ENFPs and can't imagine what a vicious shit storm this would create long-term. Short fling sure, but I don't really play that way any more.


Hahaha, why so serious?
I kid~


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> Hahaha, why so serious?
> I kid~


Getting old  Ok, let's play the ball other way. Have you tried relationship with a heartless ENTP before?


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

DarkSideOfLight said:


> Getting old  Ok, let's play the ball other way. Have you tried relationship with a heartless ENTP before?


-le gasp- It's never too old~

A heartless ENTP? What is that? Is there such a thing?


----------



## Vast Silence (Apr 23, 2014)

Why isn't there a "neither" option?


----------



## JaguarPap (Mar 26, 2016)

For some reasons ESFPs conduct themselves in ways that make me lose massive amounts of respect for them. 
I don't want that, but that is just the dynamic that happens.


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

JaguarPap said:


> For some reasons ESFPs conduct themselves in ways that make me lose massive amounts of respect for them.
> I don't want that, but that is just the dynamic that happens.


Can I be curious about what ways that is? Not trying to be challenging, I'm just curious, because that would be something that applies to me, and it's possible that I am blissfully unaware, and shooting myself in the foot. Though, I must say that ESFPs can be very varied, and some are difficult to spot. Many are much more low-key than ESFP 7s, which are the most common.


----------



## Cotillion (Mar 26, 2013)

Vast Silence said:


> Why isn't there a "neither" option?


this guy gets it










MRW i read "ENFP" or "ESFP" in a dating bio


----------



## JaguarPap (Mar 26, 2016)

Dora said:


> Can I be curious about what ways that is? Not trying to be challenging, I'm just curious, because that would be something that applies to me, and it's possible that I am blissfully unaware, and shooting myself in the foot. Though, I must say that ESFPs can be very varied, and some are difficult to spot. Many are much more low-key than ESFP 7s, which are the most common.


One impulsively married an ENFP that was wrong for her, was miserable, then went through a painful divorce (this was despite obvious red flags and peer nudging. We all watched the slow painful self abuse and vacuum of joy.)

The other partied their self respect away and acted out constantly for male attention (until her sister died then the calmed down.)

Just lack of general self-care and conveying a sense of self-worth. I would say it was only perceived, but the lack of self-respect was evident in how they allowed themselves to be treated (cheaply.) There are more examples but these are a microcosm of my experiences with most ESFPs (and some ENFPs.)


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

JaguarPap said:


> One impulsively married an ENFP that was wrong for her, was miserable, then went through a painful divorce (this was despite obvious red flags and peer nudging. We all watched the slow painful self abuse and vacuum of joy.)
> 
> The other partied their self respect away and acted out constantly for male attention (until her sister died then the calmed down.)
> 
> Just lack of general self-care and conveying a sense of self-worth. I would say it was only perceived, but the lack of self-respect was evident in how they allowed themselves to be treated (cheaply.) There are more examples but these are a microcosm of my experiences with most ESFPs (and some ENFPs.)


Fair enough. It's difficult when you're on the inside of the situation and you get to watch people be what you never wanted them to.

I'd say that there are plenty ESFPs that are nothing like that, although, what you described does sound like something that could happen. It's just that, because the stereotype is so negative, these are the ESFPs most people wouldn't type like that; they don't party, nor sleep around, are hard-working towards something, are introspective, loyal...


----------



## JaguarPap (Mar 26, 2016)

One of my best (if not only good one) bosses was an ESFP. She oozed Se and I had a wonderful dynamic with her, ergo, I do not generalize. She had very good practical awareness that balanced me out and strong Fi that saw relationships and ideals very similarly. I respect her to this day.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

ESFP or ENFP? Not really sure. Depending on my mood, I can easily get annoyed with both or find a joy in both. I personally prefer to be doing something, so maybe the ESFP? I just feel as if I would enjoy someone whom could tell a joke with me as we enjoy multiple experiences together. Though, an ENFP would be nice as well. It's difficult to pick between one, but I lean more on ESFP, because I hardly spend anytime worrying about ideas or things I don't want to do, but ENFPS are great comedians too. 

Both.


----------

